# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM-TQ]Thanh lý lum la linh tinh cho mọi người (Có cập nhật)

## lucasyeah12345

1/Đây là con lăn cam chỉ số đơn vị,chế máy khoan,máy mày,đầu trục chính xác,...Này dành cho ae nào muốn chế tạo máy theo ý của mình,hàng của Đài Loan còn 95% ra đi nhanh gọn lẹ 1.900.000/1 em (Số lượng 4 em).




2/Đồng hồ để xài thước quang,chỉ đồng hồ thôi không có thước quang nha mấy bác SINO SDS9-2V mới 100% (2.000.000/1 em ) số lượng : 1


3/Chân đế Timer,rờ le 14 chân dẹp mới 10.000/1 đế (số lượng 202 đế).14 chân dẹp củ 5.000/1 đế (số lượng 146 đế).


4/Chân đế Timer,rờ le 8 chân tròn có 2 đầu giữ mới 30.000/1 đế (số lượng 8 cái) . 8 chân tròn củ không đầu gài 10.000/1 đế. 8 chân dẹp củ 5.000/1 đế (số lượng 13 cái)



5/Stepper/servo motor drive củ 90% 500.000 / 1 em  (số lượng 1)




- Em ghi rõ ràng thông tin của em để máy bác tin tưởng là e không lừa đảo :
+ Số điện thoại 0934473569 gặp Đức 28t 
+ Địa chỉ : 4/5b ấp 4 xã Xuân Thới Sơn ,huyện Hóc Môn,Tp Hcm
+ Số CMND : 024962447
+ Só Tk Ngân Hàng Vietcombank : 0501000151607 (chủ Tk Võ Minh Đức chi nhanh Hóc Môn)

----------


## lucasyeah12345

8/Máy khoan bàn củ 800.000 (số lượng 1)(ĐÃ BÁN)



9/Máy khoan và taro mới 90% 10.000.000 (số lượng 1)

----------


## lucasyeah12345

10/ Máy xung điện CNC,tạo hình khuôn mẫu Joemars F50 75.000.000 



11/Máy tiện chống tâm 400,tiện dài 800,băng dài 1m2 38.000.000


12/Máy tiện chống tâm 220,tiện dài 600,băng dài 1m050 42.000.000 (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Máy dậy các loại : 
+ Máy dập 400kg 2.000.000/1 máy (số lượng 2)




+ Máy dập 800kg 6.000.000/1 máy (số lượng 7)




+ Máy dập 1t5 8.000.000/1 máy (số lượng 11)





+ Máy dập 6t 15.000.000/1 máy (số lượng 5)





*+ Máy dập 12t 18.000.000/1 máy (số lượng 3)*




*+ Máy dập 80t 70.000.000/1 máy (sớ lượng còn 1) (ĐÃ BÁN)*

----------


## zinken2

cho xin thông số con máy khoan cũ 800k ( điện còn ko, nặng, độ dơ cổ khoan, cót tay quay còn ko, cao...) thank

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> cho xin thông số con máy khoan cũ 800k ( điện còn ko, nặng, độ dơ cổ khoan, cót tay quay còn ko, cao...) thank


Máy khoan củ độ dơ cổ khoan nhẹ , cót tay quay có , điện và motor hoạt động bình thường .

----------

zinken2

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Máy Khoan bàn . 800.000 : Đã Bán 

*14/ Bơm bánh răng thủy lực 1.000.000/ 1 em (1 của KYB và 1 của HONOR)*

- *Này là bơm của KYB*




- *Này là bơm của HONOR*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

15/  *Bơm thủy lực cánh gạt ASHUN , TCMC , JANUS , .... 4.000.000/1 em .

* Gía rẻ như cho luôn , nhanh tay là còn , chứ nay mai là em không còn cái nào để bán rẻ như vậy nữa đâu ^^*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

16 /* Đầu bơm thủy lực bánh răng nhỏ ORBIT MOTOR - 800.000 /1em Số lượng 8 em
*





- *Đầu bơm thủy lực E.T.N 1.000.000/1 em Số lượng còn 2*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*17/ Máy điện giải si mạ 
-Hiện tại CTY em có dư một máy điện giải trong si mạ sản phẩm nay cần để lại cho anh chị nào có nhu cầu cần sử dụng trong công việc , máy mới 90% có thêm 1 tủ điện dự phòng :
- Dòng một chiều ra sản phẩm si mạ được khoảng 700A
- Dòng điện định mức vào khoảng 80A
* Gía yêu thương nhẹ nhàng cho anh chị nào NHANH,GỌN LẸ,DỨT KHOÁT,..... 5.000.000* (ĐÃ BÁN CHO 1 ANH Ở BÌNH DƯƠNG ^^)

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*18/ Bán Ê TÔ bàn cho AE bà con sử dụng , Giá : 600.000 cho 2 em*  ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## huutinh

[QUOTE=lucasyeah12345;162164]*18/ Bán Ê TÔ bàn cho AE bà con sử dụng , Giá : 600.000 cho 2 em* 




Có bán riêng con HOLD WELL không anh ? nếu được em lấy ạ

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## TigerHN

Như anh vừa điện thoại với em, nếu khách kia hẹn xem không lấy thì anh lấy 02 cái nhe Đức  :Smile:

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Như anh vừa điện thoại với em, nếu khách kia hẹn xem không lấy thì anh lấy 02 cái nhe Đức


Dạ e mới gọi ĐT xác nhận và nhận 50% cọc rồi anh thông cảm cho em nha , hẹn anh với những món đồ tốt hơn . Em cảm ơn ạ

----------

TigerHN

----------


## TigerHN

Oh, cám ơn em đã phản hồi nhanh, hẹn em lần khác nhe  :Smile:

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Oh, cám ơn em đã phản hồi nhanh, hẹn em lần khác nhe


dạ anh , hẹn anh lần khác , em củng bán nhiều thứ nữa anh xem được cái nào thì mình đến với nhau luôn . Có con Roller Gear Cam mua về chế máy củng ngon lắm đó anh

----------

TigerHN

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*19/ Bán mâm cặp cho AE sử dụng giá cả tiễn em đi 400.000 nhẹ nhàng mà êm ái ^^* ĐÃ BÁN NHÉ

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> *19/ Bán mâm cặp cho AE sử dụng giá cả tiễn em đi 400.000 nhẹ nhàng mà êm ái ^^*


Mình lấy cái mâm cặp nhé!

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Mình lấy cái mâm cặp nhé!


xin lỗi vì hôm nay mới cầm máy để trả lời bạn,vậy bạn liên hệ mình ngay để lấy nha , cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*20/ Xi lanh thủy lực*

*Hiện tại em đang dư ra mây loại xi lanh thủy lực vuông của ASHUN xài dầu nha AE hàng của Đài Loan nay để lại cho AE sử dụng trong công việc với giá mềm luôn :

- ASHUN phi trong 30 , dài 250 , max press 210 kg f/cm2 . Gía là 900.000/1 em ( Số lượng 6 cái )

- ASHUN phi trong 40 , dài 150 , max press 210 kg f /cm2 . Gía là 800.000/1 em ( Số lượng 5 cái )

- ASHUN phi trong 50 , dài 120 , max press 210 kg f/cm2 . Gía là 700.000 / 1 em ( Số lượng 2 em duy nhất )

- ASHUN phi trong 60 , dài 175 , max press 210 kg f/cm2 . Gía là 1.000.000 / 1 em (Số lượng 8 em ) Ben siêu bự luôn nha anh chị nhìn là mê liền

*  Đây là hàng của Đài Loan với có thương hiệu nên nó khác với mấy hàng giá mấy trăm ngàn nha Anh Chị , chất lượng nó đi kèm với thương hiệu mà . Tất cả xi lanh trên là e dùng trong công việc nay dư ra nên muốn để lại cho Ae sử dụng , chứ không phải gom hàng chợ bán cho Ae nên cứ yên tâm.Ai mua hàng của em rồi sẽ biết nha.Nhanh tay nha  Ae hàng có số lượng thôi ....

*

* ASHUN phi trong 30 :* 





*ASHUN phi trong 40 :* 




*ASHUN phi trong 50 :*






*ASHUN phi trong 60 :*

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

nói như bác là hàng xylanh này chưa qua sử dụng chỉ lưu kho nên nhìn nó cũ thôi hay sao nhỉ?.

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> nói như bác là hàng xylanh này chưa qua sử dụng chỉ lưu kho nên nhìn nó cũ thôi hay sao nhỉ?.


Hàng xi lanh này la hàng đã sử dụng từ 3 đến 4 lần chủ yếu là gắn vào test chạy thử nghiệm một số máy móc rồi tháo ra nè bác . Vì là hàng ở CTY mình đang làm nên mình biết nè bác,trươc khi mua hoặc giao hàng để tạo sự tin tưởng cho các bác e sẻ test rõ ràng quay video cho các bác xem để các bác yên tâm khi mua hàng .

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*- ASHUN phi trong 60 , dài 175 , max press 210 kg f/cm2 . Gía là 1.000.000 / 1 em  Ben siêu bự luôn nha anh chị nhìn là mê liền (Bây giờ chỉ còn 7 em thôi nha mọi người,một e đã đi cưới chồng mới rồi ^^)*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Máy dập 80t đã theo chủ mới ở Đồng Nai rồi nha mọi người chỉ còn máy dập 400kg,800kg,1t5,6t và 12t nha

----------


## lucasyeah12345

21/ Lò trui cao tần đã sử dụng của Trung Quốc gửi qua :
- Lò trui cao tần nhỏ 20kva điện 1 pha : 25.000.0000tr




- Lò trui cao tần 35kva điện 3 pha : 45.000.000tr

----------


## lucasyeah12345

ASHUN phi trong 30 , dài 250 , max press 210 kg f/cm2 . Gía là 900.000/1 em chỉ còn 5 em thôi nha ae . 1 e đã theo chồng ở vĩnh long

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*22/ Cần bán lưỡi câu cá và mực các loại sô lượng lớn giá dao động từ 500d đến 2 ngàn 1 lưỡi tùy theo số lượng mua ít mua nhiều . Vì CTY e sản xuất lưỡi câu xuất khẩu nên mấy bác cứ yên tâm vê chất lượng.Chất liệu thép không gỉ *

----------


## ppgas

Admin đâu xử lí mấy cái lưỡi câu này đê....

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*23/Cần bán bánh răng,bạc đạn củ,bánh trớn,bánh mâm các loại cứ 20.000/1kg Giá rẻ bèo như cho luôn mấy bác*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*24/ Cần bán co nối dầu các loại 20.000/1kg*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Lò trui cao tần nhỏ 25 kva chỉ còn 1 máy thôi nha mấy bác nhanh tay còn kịp không hết*

----------


## Lenamhai

Có bánh răng 80t đừong kính 82mm, cốt 14 như này không bạn, cho giá nha

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Mấy cái co dau tính sao bạn. Kích cỡ nào cu vậy hả.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Mấy cái co dau tính sao bạn. Kích cỡ nào cu vậy hả.


*Mấy cái co nối dầu có nhiều kích cỡ nha bạn,bạn ở đâu mình ở Hóc Môn ghé qua xem cho tiện*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Có bánh răng 80t đừong kính 82mm, cốt 14 như này không bạn, cho giá nha


*Công ty bán nguyên lô bạn ơi mua hết thì 20.000/1kg mua về phân loại bạn bán lại củng ổn*

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho em xin kích thước và giá loại lưỡi câu 1310 với ạ. Cái loại tròn tròn ấy ạ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe admin ơi xử lý spam đi ạ

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Bác chủ cho em xin kích thước và giá loại lưỡi câu 1310 với ạ. Cái loại tròn tròn ấy ạ


ý bác nói loại này hả

----------


## Tuấn

> ý bác nói loại này hả


Vâng bác. Bác giúp em đặt cạnh cái thước cho em dòm tí ạ

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe admin ơi xử lý spam đi ạ


Ấy ấy có ai sì pam đâu, cụ để em mua cái lưỡi câu chớ. Hôm nào được cá to em chộp ảnh cụ xem nha

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Vâng bác. Bác giúp em đặt cạnh cái thước cho em dòm tí ạ


Mấy nay em bận quá giờ mới trả lời bác . Em gửi bác

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy nay em bận quá giờ mới trả lời bác . Em gửi bác


Thanks bác, to quá bác ạ, em định câu mấy con cá sông thui ạ, còn cái này chắc để câu biển òi.

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Thanks bác, to quá bác ạ, em định câu mấy con cá sông thui ạ, còn cái này chắc để câu biển òi.


Đúng rồi bác lưỡi câu này là lưỡi câu xuất khẩu để đi biển chịu lực tốt đàn hồi tốt.Này thích hợp cho dân đi biển.Bác cần máy câu không em còn dư mấy cái chưa dùng đây.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*12/Máy tiện chống tâm 220,tiện dài 600,băng dài 1m050 42.000.000 (ĐÃ BÁN NHA QUÝ VỊ)*

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*23/ CTY em cần bán lại mọt số motor các loại giá mềm dao động từ 1.000.000 - 5.000.000 các loại rất thích hợp cho mấy bác mua về sử dụng,đến xem trực tiếp test tại chỗ rồi xách về luôn nha.Anh chị nào ở xa e test xong quay video lại luôn :
- Motor không đồng bộ 3 pha : 22HP,10HP,4HP,3HP,1.5HP,1HP
- Motor giảm tốc các loại
- Motor 1 pha 
* Lưu Ý : Không phải hàng chợ , hàng bãi nha mấy bác :*

----------


## Mint

> 1/Đây là con lăn cam chỉ số đơn vị,chế máy khoan,máy mày,đầu trục chính xác,...Này dành cho ae nào muốn chế tạo máy theo ý của mình,hàng của Đài Loan còn 95% ra đi nhanh gọn lẹ 1.900.000/1 em (Số lượng 4 em).
> Đính kèm 75135
> Đính kèm 75136
> Đính kèm 75137
> Đính kèm 75138
> 2/Đồng hồ để xài thước quang,chỉ đồng hồ thôi không có thước quang nha mấy bác SINO SDS9-2V mới 100% (2.000.000/1 em ) số lượng : 1
> Đính kèm 75139
> Đính kèm 75140
> 3/Chân đế Timer,rờ le 14 chân dẹp mới 10.000/1 đế (số lượng 202 đế).14 chân dẹp củ 5.000/1 đế (số lượng 146 đế).
> ...


Bác coi lại giá mấy cái chân đế. Chân đế của bác bán là đồ nhái cửa hàng ngườu ta bán cũng 10k loại 14 chân và 15k cho loại 8 chân. Cái gì cũng nên vừa phải thôi họ mở cửa hàng đóng thuế không nói, lên diễn đàn bán sao cho người ta còn đọc xong lướt qua hoặc mua chứ không phải không mua cũng không lướt qua.

----------

VanToan234

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Bác coi lại giá mấy cái chân đế. Chân đế của bác bán là đồ nhái cửa hàng ngườu ta bán cũng 10k loại 14 chân và 15k cho loại 8 chân. Cái gì cũng nên vừa phải thôi họ mở cửa hàng đóng thuế không nói, lên diễn đàn bán sao cho người ta còn đọc xong lướt qua hoặc mua chứ không phải không mua cũng không lướt qua.


Bác nói chân mình chân đế mình chân nhái hả.Mình làm bên điện gần 10 năm đi qua đi lại TQ với ĐL như đi chợ mấy hàng này mình mua đóng gói gửi về đó bác.Bác chỉ mình nhái chỗ nào,mình cho bác hết.Mình mở CTY lúc nào củng muốn xài đồ tốt nhất để công việc thuận lợi mình mua đồ nhái đồ dõm về mình tự hại mình chi vậy bác.Nói chuyện phải có căn cứ nha bác,không biết thì đừng có nói người ta cười cho đấy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mint

Em không có định kiến hay thù hằn gì với bác chủ hết, em nói là vì cộng đồng.
- việc chứng minh nguồn gốc hàng là trách nhiệm bên bán chứ không phải bên mua. Khách hàng có quyền nghi ngờ nên nếu bên bán chứng minh được thì uy tín bên bán càng tăng lên. Còn bác nói đi trung quốc đài loan như đi chợ hay làm điện 10 năm cái đó bác nói thì em nghe chứ tin hay không thì việc khác. Em cũng lắp đặt đấu nối tủ điện từ nhà máy thủy điện đến nồi hơi công nghiệp và các thiết bị phụ trợ cũng ngót 12 năm nay rồi.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Em không có định kiến hay thù hằn gì với bác chủ hết, em nói là vì cộng đồng.
> - việc chứng minh nguồn gốc hàng là trách nhiệm bên bán chứ không phải bên mua. Khách hàng có quyền nghi ngờ nên nếu bên bán chứng minh được thì uy tín bên bán càng tăng lên. Còn bác nói đi trung quốc đài loan như đi chợ hay làm điện 10 năm cái đó bác nói thì em nghe chứ tin hay không thì việc khác. Em cũng lắp đặt đấu nối tủ điện từ nhà máy thủy điện đến nồi hơi công nghiệp và các thiết bị phụ trợ cũng ngót 12 năm nay rồi.


Vấn đề ở đây nó không phải thù hằn gì cả,nhưng trước khi bác nói bác phải xem xét kỹ để bác nói đừng để lời nói đi trước suy nghĩ nó mất hay.Mình bán đồ cho rất nhiều bác ở trên này chẳng có 1 câu than vãn hàng nhái hàng dõm gì ở đây cả.Bán buôn nó dựa trên uy tín chứ nó không dựa trên lời nói,nên nếu bác có dịp thì mời bác đến CTY e chăm chút và xem kỹ hơn từng món hàng để xem nó thật hay là nhái để bác nhận định nó khách quan hơn .

----------


## lucasyeah12345

*Đồng Hồ Sino đã bán rồi nha mấy bác
24/ Máy mài mặt phẳng của Đài Loan , Bàn nam châm 40x20 , không  tự động mài muốn có thể tự lắp thêm. (30.000.000)*

----------

